# weather stripping,?



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

I am in the process of redoing my rocco 88 16v.Wondering if anyone sells brand new weatherstripping and seals for around the sunroof


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: weather stripping,? (vento III)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am in the process of redoing my rocco 88 16v.Wondering if anyone sells brand new weatherstripping and seals for around the sunroof[HR][/HR]​A good friend of mine was considering a full glass-out respray of his 87 Scirocco. At the time (about two years ago) all of the pieces were still available through the dealers. I know it was pricey, but hey. As for the sunroof seals, you might check to see how similar it is to a Mk2 Jetta/Golf. They're probably about the same, and those might still be available.
Good luck. We'd love to see pics if yoou have them.








Bryan


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: weather stripping,? (Bryan J)*

Last time I checked the sunroof seal for the Scirocco was still available, my friend Just got one for his. They are not the same as the Golf/Jetta, they will fit but fitment is not 100% I think he paid like $65 at the dealer for his seal.
Frank


----------



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

*Re: weather stripping,? (gtiboy66)*

Yeah I plan on all the glass being out fot this also.Thanks for the info,and when I get this beast done there will be all kinds of pictures.Can't wait


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: weather stripping,? (gtiboy66)*

before spending too much $$ at the dealership
check the potter's (http://www.parts4vws.com) and CALL them asking for the seals all around the car, I think last time someone got a sunroof seal it was like 49$ from them (dont quote me I am recolecting from memory - which is a little shotty)
or visit http://www.gemanautoparts.com/ and call them asking the same thing
both place specialise in VW's and should be able to get cheaper than dealer prices.


----------



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

*Re: weather stripping,? (ATS)*

thanks for the input I will check them out


----------

